# Need ideas for protecting backsplash



## mee4 (Apr 23, 2009)

My kitchen backsplash is all glass mosaic tiles and I want to keep it as clean as possible. I do not fry too much but when I do, I would like to protect it from the splatters. 

I thought about buying a stainless steel plate and just lay it against the back of the stove when I need it but I thought I might get other ideas as well. Please share!

Thanks!


----------



## Dana11 (Mar 5, 2009)

mee4 said:


> My kitchen back splash is all glass mosaic tiles and I want to keep it as clean as possible. I do not fry too much but when I do, I would like to protect it from the splatters.
> 
> I thought about buying a stainless steel plate and just lay it against the back of the stove when I need it but I thought I might get other ideas as well. Please share!
> 
> Thanks!


well its a good thing you asked others for ideas as well. :wink: i have 2  1 is you can get tin foil sheet generally used for wrapping food. it is easily available and you can throw it away when it gets dirty. The second is you can keep tile cleaner handy at reach and clean it after you finish cooking each time.


Dana


----------



## mee4 (Apr 23, 2009)

I would probably have to wrap the foil around something in order for it to stay up. I also thought about having a cardboard up but when I have guest over it would not look to good.


----------

